# .... WINTER \ SUMMER how long do pigeons fly?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

Hey guys i was wondering

how long do your pigeons fly in the summer and winter?

do they fly less in either season?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> Hey guys i was wondering
> 
> how long do your pigeons fly in the summer and winter?
> 
> do they fly less in either season?


Well, the ferals fly all year long , but folks w/a loft setup frequently keep their
birds in when the hawk season comes. Although there are some that have developed a strategy on this and do let them fly when the hawks are around.
I'm sure others will be along to give you their thoughts on the topic.

fp


----------



## rollerkid (Nov 18, 2006)

When is hawk season?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

rollerkid said:


> When is hawk season?



i believe its like late october to march .


anyone else got ideas on my question?


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Keep An Open Mind*

HI FLYING PIDGY, There are hi-flyers, like the TIPPLER that are trained to stay in the air for10 to 16 hours or more. They come down when they are called down. Now racing homers will fly 600 miles in about 12 hours or so,but they more then likely go down for a drink along the way..... In different parts of the country birds will be shut down during the winter months while in the warmer parts ,many of us continue to fly our birds. This is done to keep the birds in shape for the race season, and there are those that shut them down during what they call the hawk season Here in Southern Calif.we have hawks all year so we still fly our birds.Your question is a good one,but you must keep in mind that what may be true in Southern Calif.,may not apply in a different part of the country. Ask questions and keep an open mind we do live in a big country. .GEORGE


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

thanks george! Does that affect rollers also?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

anyone answeR?


----------



## FLYRIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Flying time*

I don't know if I'm helping you or not. I live in Washington state and its cold here. I fly my rollers and tumblers in the winter even though there are hawks around. They see them and all go in. During the winter they ( rollers and tumblers) go out on the roof and sit there. They don't fly at all. The homers go out and fly half the day. Go figure ?


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

whats the difference between a 

tumbler
roller
tipler

?

Flyright do they fly well in the summer?


----------



## FLYRIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

*flying*

The way I was told and I don't know if this is true. I have watched and I think rollers roll forward and tumblers flip backwards ? I don't know about others but my tumblers and rollers don't fly very far anytime of the year. It could be thats how they are or it could be they are fed to good ? I know some people cross them with birds that fly well ( like tipplers ) so that they will fly and hopefully keep the tricks in them. I read some where that the ability to tumble or roll is just a ploy to get away from flying predators ? Tipplers are from what I heard ( I don't have any ) very good flyers. If you are looking for good flying birds I think you have the wrong birds. A lot of people use rollers and tumblers as droppers. That means they use them to bring in the birds that are good high flyers. ( like homers ) When the good flyers see the fancy birds sitting around the loft they come down to them. I'm sure other people have different ideas on this subject. Good luck and good flying.


----------



## FLYRIGHT (Nov 7, 2006)

*Flying*

In trying to answer you I forgot to say "YOU CAN'T MAKE THEM FLY" . They do what they feel like doing. You can e-mail me at 
[email protected] if you have questions.


----------

